# Beethoven's Serenade, Op. 8



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

A few days ago I listened to Heifetz, Primrose and Piatigorsky perform Beethoven's Serenade, Op. 8, on CD RCA-BMG 7870-2 RG. Ain't it a fine thing that we can hear these guys perform together, long after their souls have moved on?

The music is a real upper, full of melody and bounce. The 3rd movement (Menuetto: Allegretto) reminds me of in-the-barn square dances from back in the day. The scherzo in the 4th movement really is a joke (unless the performers step on it - these don't). The 5th movement (Allegretto alla Polacca) is a Polonaise lively enough to maybe make even _Aramis_ dance.

There is speculation that Beethoven had reference to Mozart's Kv.563 when he composed this work (it's earlier than the opus number indicates). That's good music to reference, and Beethoven made a damn good job of it whatever the impetus.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> lively enough to maybe make even _Aramis_ dance.


What do you mean "even"? I always dance when composer knows how to write invitation to dance.

Anyway, what you write seems interesting, I'll check this work.


----------

